# Southeast GSD Rescue



## BlakeandLiza (Aug 13, 2009)

Hi everyone,

SGSR is starting to get established in VA and WV; however, we are always looking for more volunteers and foster homes. Please let me know if you are interested in being apart of SGSR in either capacity.

Feel free to contact me privately at [email protected]. 

I am the VA & WV Intake Coordinator, so feel free to contact me about dogs in those states needing help too. I will do my best to help!

Thank you!


----------

